# Pitcairn Island



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Following received tonight :

Thanks to HB, K0HB and Strictly_DX email list for this report.

Operator-in-Charge (O-I-C) of Pitcairn Radio/ZPB and amateur radio operator VP6TC/VR6TC, Tom Christian, longtime famous ham from Pitcairn Island, who probably gave most of us that "new one," has passed away, peacefully, on July 7th. Tom was diagnosed with possible Parkinson's and early signs of Alzheimer's/dementia in December, 2009, while on a family visit in New Zealand. His wife, VP6YL/VR6YL, Betty Christian, says his health "deteriorated all too quickly," and the last few months were "cruel ones to watch such a strong, vibrant man reduced to where he was not really aware of his surroundings and then was unable to walk and swallow food or liquid." Tom was buried July 8th in the cemetery on Pitcairn. Lack of available transportation prevented most of Tom and Betty's children making it back for the funeral. Tom was known as the "Voice of Pitcairn," was an M.B.E., Member of the British Empire, and served on the Pitcairn Island Council as the Governor's Representative for 40 years.


From the Google Groups "Radio Officers" group.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day andysk.sm(l)today.08:20;reitcairn island,may tom Christian R.I.P.having been to pitcairn and met fine people,he will be missed,thank you for posting. ben27


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Nov 1, 2005)

Very sad to hear of Tom I worked Tom many times he gave me a new country.Rip Tom you will be sadley missed De gm4xlu


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this news. I had the pleasure of meeting Tom in person when my ship, the _Wellington Star_ stopped at Pitcairn Island to drop cargo in 1974. A very pleasant gentleman.


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice lengthy obituary on Tom in the Daily Telegraph today.
As a youth, I remember hearing Tom...and I even remember hearing Betty on the radio. Sadly, my first qso with VP6 was a rather dull affair with some dxpedition or another.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Andy said:


> Nice lengthy obituary on Tom in the Daily Telegraph today. ....


You beat me to it Andy ! See : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/10253305/Tom-Christian.html


----------

